# My new skyline R33 GTR



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

I am importing this Skyline from Japan, should be with me in a few weeks.

TUNED BY AUTO SELECT JAPAN
R34 ENGINE (SEMI-OVERHAULED 100KM AGO)
HKS GT2510, FULL SUSPENSION SET UP DONE
COMES WITH MEGA 8POD BREMBO!!! 
VERY WELL BUILT & SET UP FOR STREET DRIVE TO TRACK TIME ATTACK + EASY&FUN TO DRIVE


***(total genuine kM 55,600km(meter changed at 9,616km on 3rd Oct. 1995) now odometer is 46,000km)***

ENGINE
BNR34 ENGINE (SEMI-OVERHAULED 100 KM AGO)
-ENGINE BLOCK (STD05U)
-CRANKSHAFT
-CONNECTING RODS
-N1 CONNECTING ROD METALS
NEW CRANK METALS
TOMEI OIL PAN BAFFLE PLATE
HKS STEP1 CAMSHAFT IN/EX264 LIFT9.1
SARD 600CC MAIN INJECTORS X6
NISMO FUEL PUMP
NISMO FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR
HKS GT2510 TURBINE X2 (OVERHAULED 4,000 KM AGO BEFORE ENGINE REBUILD)
R34 STAINLESS EXHAUST OUTLET PIPE X2
N1 ACTUATOR X2
TRUST SUCTION PIPING KIT
HKS AIRFLOW LESS ADPT. Z32 AIR FLOW METER SIZE
ESSENTIAL OIL CATCH TANK
AUTO SELECT FRONT PIPE
APEX R-95 SPORTS EXHAUST SYSTEM
AUTO SELECT CARBON DESIGN ENGINE HEAD COVER

COOLING
ARC TWIN CORE INTERCOOLER
TRUST INTERCOOLER PIPING KIT
HKS S-TYPE OIL COOLER KIT
AUTO SELECT TRIPLE CORE SIDE TANK ALUMINUM RADIATOR

DRIVE TRAIN
EXEDY TWIN PLATE CLUTCH
NISMO REAR LSD
AUTO SELECT SOLID TRANSMISSION MEMBER BUSHING

SUSPENSION
AUTO SELECT WANGAN SPL COILOVER SUSPENSION (CRUX BASE)
AUTO SELECT FRONT LONG LOWER ARM
AUTO SELECT FRONT FENDER INNER BRACE
AUTO SELECT REAR SUBFRAME SOLID METAL BUSHING
AUTO SELECT HICAS CANCEL ROD
NISMO FRONT AND REAR STABILIZER KIT
NISMO HARD BUSHING (EVERYTHING)

BRAKE
BREMBO ENZO FERRARI 8POD BRAKE CALIPER (FRONT)(CHECK PICTURE)
380MM 2PIECE FRONT BRAKE ROTOR
BREMBO R34N1 BRAKE CALIPER (REAR)
R34 N1 BRAKE REAR ROTOR
AUTO SELECT BIG CAPACITY BRAKE MASTER CYLINDER (CHECK PICTURE)
APP STAINLESS BRADED BRAKE HOSE

ECU&CONTROLLER
HKS F-CON V-PRO GOLD
HKS EVC BOOST CONTROLLER
MINE¡ÇS TRIPLE GAUGES
HKS BOOST GAUGE
TRUST OIL TEMP & OIL PRESSURE GAUGES
NISMO EXHAUST TEMP GAUGE

EXTERIOR
AUTO SELECT FRONT DEVIL SPOILER
AUTO SELECT CARBON FRONT CARNARD
AUTO SELECT MINI-DEVIL REAR SPOILER
VOLK TE37 18IN 10.5j+18
ADVAN A048 SEMI-SLICK TIRE 265-35-18
NISMO CARBON REAR SPOILER SIDE BADGE

INTERIOR
BRIDE SEAT (DRIVER)
MOMO STEERING WHEEL
WILLANS 3IN RACING HARNESS


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Congrats Mate, Looks awesome!


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

lools good mate, never seen those front splitters before


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks clean! All the best of luck for the importing!:thumbsup:


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

looks awesome mate:thumbsup: has a real hardcore feel about it!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats hardcore! love it!


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm excited for its arrival.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

very nice, 

engine is mouth watering!

can I be rude...how much was it?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw this up for sale a few weeks ago and thought it looked very nice


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

seen this for sale on totalimports, its bloody sexy as ****. looks mean, which is what the gtr33 needs i think, nice one.


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

£16K


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice! that front splitter is defanitly unique to me, never seen anything like it before, congratulations on your purchade


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Had another look at the spec there. I just realised this is a total monster. the suspension part and brakes are :bowdown1: :bowdown1: this is going to be a good track weapon.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

That is the sexiest thing I have seen in a long time. That front splitter matched with a carbon rear diffuser would look awsome...nice buy


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice motor you have there Justin......Powerful car for a powerful dude :bowdown1: 
1 question though....will you be able to see over the steering wheel :chuckle:

In case your wondering, it's Mr Boltons mate from Leeds :wavey:


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome looking GTR mate, look's to be well sorted too. Good luck :smokin:


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice lookin motor:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

soggy said:


> Nice motor you have there Justin......Powerful car for a powerful dude :bowdown1:
> 1 question though....will you be able to see over the steering wheel :chuckle:
> 
> In case your wondering, it's Mr Boltons mate from Leeds :wavey:


LOL... booster seat!!

How's it going mate?


----------



## soggy (Apr 28, 2003)

Justin Hurley said:


> LOL... booster seat!!
> 
> How's it going mate?


Going good mate...
Awesome specd gtr you're getting :thumbsup: .
Hope to see it next time I'm down at a show with the "fat boys" :runaway: .

You lifting in Russia?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice gtr  

suprised they didnt leave an autoselect strut brace on it for you


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2006)

What in gods name are those bremo's?

That ain't the big red kit, its even bigger right?

Where does one purchase such a thing
?
?
?

Nice splitter too...

Has it arrived yet?

JR


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Justin said:


> What in gods name are those bremo's?
> 
> That ain't the big red kit, its even bigger right?
> 
> ...


They are Brembo 8 Pot monobloc callipers with co-cast floating discs.

Some pics of Justins brakes:smokin:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Justin, how’s the GTR going mate?

Hope you don’t mind me posting some pics


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Just looked through the spec, that's amazing!
Looks fantastic.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How do you get in such a low car justin ? lol


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Ozz, of course not buddy, post away. The car is going well.

Hi Liam, It's struggle...LOL... I just about get my shoulders and legs in the seat. If I was any wider I would have to change the seat. I have had so much fun offering people a go of the car knowing they won't fit the seat...LOL


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Justin Hurley said:


> Hi Ozz, of course not buddy, post away. The car is going well.
> 
> Hi Liam, It's struggle...LOL... I just about get my shoulders and legs in the seat. If I was any wider I would have to change the seat. I have had so much fun offering people a go of the car knowing they won't fit the seat...LOL


Lmao I can imagine!:chuckle: Some of 'em are big fk'ers

All the joys of owning a Skyline eh, it's looking good:clap:

By the way, have you had a bump involving your passenger-side side-skirt ?


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i love this car, looks stunning!


----------



## zero260 (Nov 12, 2007)

Fellow Global Auto owner.:bowdown1: Nice motor mate.


----------

